# Sigma 24-105A in stock at B&H



## Ripley (Aug 5, 2015)

It's been several months but the Sigma 24-105A is back in stock at B&H. I've rented it before and it's a great lens - it's built like a tank.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1009621-REG/sigma_635_101_24_105mm_f4_dg_os.html


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 5, 2015)

Your link shows it out of stock.

Its discontinued, overpriced, and resale value will never be higher than the current $579 street price for a USA model of a Canon 24-105mm L. 

In the past, Sigma would not fix or update out of production lenses once they were out of warranty, so if it does not work on a future Canon model, there may be no update. I have had five Sigma lenses that have had compatibility issues that prevented them from working on Canon DSLR's, they charged me $100 for the one that they were willing to update, the others became virtually worthless.

I'd never even consider a out of production Sigma lens.


----------



## Ripley (Aug 17, 2015)

As of right now, it's in-stock and in production.

It caries a 3-year warranty and the Sigma dock can be used to update the lens, for future compatibility.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?N=10909813&InitialSearch=yes&sts=pi


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 17, 2015)

Ripley said:


> As of right now, it's in-stock and in production.
> 
> Sigma Halted production several months ago. Then discontinued it. At least that's what many photo sites have said. They likely have warehouses full of them, since they cannot compete with the Canon 24-105mm L which is not available for well under $600 new.
> 
> ...



http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/01/sigma-24-105-f4-dg-os-discontinued/


----------



## bholliman (Aug 18, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Ripley said:
> 
> 
> > As of right now, it's in-stock and in production.
> ...



The ones in stock in B&H now are used.


----------



## Ripley (Aug 18, 2015)

Currently in-stock at Adorama as well...

http://www.adorama.com/SG241054HEOS.html


----------



## bluemoon (Aug 18, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Your link shows it out of stock.
> 
> Its discontinued, overpriced, and resale value will never be higher than the current $579 street price for a USA model of a Canon 24-105mm L.
> 
> ...



+2

(lenses that is, +1 on the comment though!)

pierre


----------



## gregorywood (Aug 18, 2015)

Sigma website says nothing about it being discontinued...

http://www.sigmaphoto.com/product/24-105mm-f4-dg-os-hsm-a

Sometimes, "Rumors" are simply that...rumors.


----------



## TeT (Aug 18, 2015)

Not for 900.00...


----------



## LovePhotography (Aug 18, 2015)

In my bag I have

EF 8-15
EF 15
EF 16-35 f/4
24 T/SE ii
Sig 24-105 Art
Sig 50 Art
EF 70-200 f/28 ii
EF 300 f2.8 IS
EF 600 f4 IS
TC 1.4 and 2.0

And, my Sig 24-105 Art gets used more than all the others combined. Takes great, sharp photos that post-process extremely well in DxO 9 and 10, no focus problems, tough as a boot. Great lens. Would buy again in a heartbeat. Locks on focus very quickly and accurately. Indistinguishable after post-processing from my primes or more expensive big whites. TBH, in real life situations, indistinguishable in 95% of my photos even before post-processing. When paired with a 6D, a better lens than the busiest local event photographer in town uses (who uses a T5i body and EF 24-105!), and he gigs *every* weekend and all week long in the studio. Compared side by side with the EF 24-105, it's much sharper. Not even a fair fight.
Just my $0.02.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 18, 2015)

gregorywood said:


> Sigma website says nothing about it being discontinued...
> 
> http://www.sigmaphoto.com/product/24-105mm-f4-dg-os-hsm-a
> 
> Sometimes, "Rumors" are simply that...rumors.



Manufacturer websites usually do not show a product as discontinued until the warehouse are empty, and the stores have had a chance to sell their stock. They all do this, its bad for sales to announce a product as discontinued.

Its entirely possible that bad information was circulated, but Sigma has not said that the hundreds of posts were wrong.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Aug 26, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> gregorywood said:
> 
> 
> > Sigma website says nothing about it being discontinued...
> ...



Wasn't there a quote from a Sigma rep saying that it was inaccurate and the lens is indeed in production? I thought there was, and what had happened was that they had temporarily shifted the factory line to another lens.


----------



## Luds34 (Aug 26, 2015)

LovePhotography said:


> In my bag I have
> 
> EF 8-15
> EF 15
> ...



If you don't mind me saying... that sounds like one heavy bag! 


Sorry, couldn't resist the bad joke.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 26, 2015)

LonelyBoy said:


> Wasn't there a quote from a Sigma rep saying that it was inaccurate and the lens is indeed in production? I thought there was, and what had happened was that they had temporarily shifted the factory line to another lens.




I do see that it is now available for Sony, so that indicates new production, since the Sony was not available when production was originally halted.

It seems to make little sense that they would discontinue the Nikon version, since it clearly outshines the Nikon 24-120mm lens for a much lower price. If I were shooting Nikon or Sony, it would be high on my list. For Canon, the $300+ price differential is way too much. At $500, maybe.


----------



## siegsAR (Aug 27, 2015)

Good thing that lens is still rolling. Sigma might still sell a bunch, mostly on mounts other than EF. Canon is quick to plug holes with their slower and cheaper 24-105. Plus there's the older but very good and "cheaper" L. So yeah, Sony and Nikon, if its disco. maybe only on the Canon mount.


----------

